# my kenmore stove won't bake after self clean mode



## sadie62 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello, I have a slight problem. I bought my stove about 10yrs or so ago and have never had to use my self clean on it. Just recently it started not heating properly and was taking longer than normal to bake things. My husband had the bright idea to use the clean mode and thought it might help(he thought something might be clogged). Well, after I ran it thru the cycle, the clean light blinks and the oven will not turn on to bake or broil. That part of it is null and void now and will not work. I even tried another cycle and still the blinking light and no baking going on. I have unlpugged it, and nothing. Please help! I'm a baker with no oven!Is there anything that I can take out and replace like maybe a sensor or something. When I turn the dial I don't even hear anything. I have model# 75321 and it's gas by Kenmore. Thanks so much


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gas stoves should be serviced by a pro, you don't want to be fooling around in there. The fact that it was running cold suggests something more than a simple ignition circuit issue.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You only have two choices,you either have it serviced or buy a new one, I would say that after 10 years it owes you nothing and unless you really love that stove new is the way to go ...sounds like a thermostat problem to me but it just might not be, you won't know till you get a service engineer out ....

Having said that lots of information about your problem here especially if you scroll to the bottom, *you should not be messing with gas stoves unles you are qualified * but it will give you some idea on whats wrong http://www.applianceaid.com/gas.html#gas-help


----------



## sadie62 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I will try and get someone out here and see what they say. If they say its worth fixing then I'll go that route (I've been out of work for awhile so cash is tight), if not then I'm not sure what I will do. At least the stove top still is in good working order. No problems there. Once again thank you. Have a happy and safe holiday weekend


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The fact that the top burners are working ok indicate its not a major fault and can be repaired,provided they can still get the parts for your oven,so all is not lost  wish you the best of luck and let me know how the situation ends up if you find time,Happy Holiday to you too


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe the sensor switches attached to the cleaning mode lever are stuck, as it was never used in 10 years. Wiggle the lever a few times before you call Sears.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yep, if it is the type that has a lever for the clean cycle I'd look at the micro switch and see if it is stuck. They do get some grease and grime built up on them.


----------

